# Red Cherry Shrimp Questions



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon tank with only Red Cherry shrimp in it. Heavily planted, Fuval shrimp substrate, steady 6.5 ph level. the water is clean. I purchased a colony (35 shrimp total) about a year ago. At this point I believe I have about 150 shrimp or more. They're very hard to count because of the heavy plant growth.

My question is how big will this colony get? It seems as though it's leveled off. There are always shrimp at different levels of development all over the tank. Everything is healthy. By appearance I believe there is more than enough room for the colony to grow. How big will it get? When will I know when it's peaked?

Bottom line. I've had trouble finding information on colony size and longevity. I welcome your in put and thoughts.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had probably 100 or more in a 10 gallon. 30g's will be fine.

As far as longevity and what size, I don't have a clue, I never documented that.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

shrimps dont reproduce accorinding to tank size, so im not sure what "peaked" means. they will keep reproducing forever and ever, I've had 250+ in a 2.5g fluval spec once. somewhere along the line more will die from water changes because of inbreeding making the newborns weaker. maybe trade with another member every 6months would probably help and if all parameters are stable you can have that colony outlive yourself (theoritically).


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

longevity is 1-2 years, most likely depending on water parameters being optimal. As for colony size , I don't believe there is a maximum, but agree with the suggestion to get some from another colony to lower the inbreeding and strengthen the strain.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Great information. I'll see if I can't add some from another strain. the shrimp I have appear to be very healthy. I can't recall and carcasses, ever. Thanks again for the info.


----------

